
A zen master explains why meditation is overrated (and maybe even harmful) - papapra
https://ideapod.com/zen-master-explains-meditation-overrated-maybe-even-harmful/
======
andscoop
"it is better to engage in mindful activities where you are more naturally
engaging with your environment"

This sounds fine but what if your environment is unnatural? I believe this the
case for most Americans (only group I am qualified to speak on).

I also don't necessarily think this is a bad thing, but I do believe an
unnatural environment requires a remedy and that meditation could be that
remedy.

Fowl are living the same life they have lived for thousands of years. Human
lives have shifted in the last 50 years and perhaps have shifted more
dramatically in the last 2000 years.

------
dorkwood
"Meditation is something artificially put on; it does not belong to the native
activity of the mind. Upon what do the fowls of the air meditate? Upon what do
the fish in the water meditate? They fly; they swim. Is not that enough?"

I'd argue that thinking about our thoughts and ourselves is a natural thing
for humans to do. It's natural for birds to fly, it's natural for fish to
swim, and it's natural for humans to engage in meta-cognition.

